# Video From An AMERICAN CITIZEN Who's Rightfully Upset With Democrats !!



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

*When I've stated that the MSM is suppressing the TRUE feelings of AMERICAN CITIZENS and how they feel about what Democrats are doing to the Country in the past it doesn't even touch on the True feelings of AMERICAN CITIZENS....It's everywhere...And People are VERY VERY upset....
This is one Video....just one Video.
What the CRIMINAL Democrats did during this last election cycle will be exposed in a HUGE way !!
The Criminal " Motor Voter " Law they subtly slipped under California Voters noses is disgusting...
The Criminal " Vote Harvesting " they implemented this last election cycle allowed the blatant in your face theft of Republican House Seats to swing the US House seats in favor of Democrats to further their rotten Agenda....
The recent " Purge " of voters in LA County shows how insanely corrupt and criminal the whole California Voting system is.....How do you end up with a Democratic Super Majority when at least HALF the State is Republican....How is that possible ? 

Corruption and Criminal acts ...That's How !!*


----------

